
Ask HN: Companies where people work 12 hours, How do you sustain a relationship? - lasx
I’m seeing some companies ask in their interviews whether you are okay with working 12 hours a day. Is it even possible to have a meaningful relationship&#x2F;social life in that case?
======
AwesomeFaic
I was at a company for 6 months that started with 9 hour days and after 4
months turned to regular 10-14 hour days. The worst was a week of 10+ hour
days straight, usually there'd be one "normal" day each week but something was
always going wrong (having to meet unrealistic deadlines, systems breaking,
etc). Glad that experience is in the rear-view, it taught far more on self
respect/care and connected me to a lot of great people (who also left soon
after I did).

Edit: Forgot the initial question. It was a huge negative influence on an
existing long-term relationship. If I stayed at that company it likely would
have ended the relationship.

------
FaisalAbid
You can't possibly work 12 hours everyday. Maybe for a week or two at best. At
worst a month.

So if you are working for up to a month for 12 hour days, you better have a
strong relationship with your significant other who understands your work and
understands it's temporary.

------
dredmorbius
Pass on the gig.

------
JohnFen
I don't think it is possible. There is literally no way that I'd take a
position where I am expected to work 12 hours a day. I'm a human being, not an
industrial machine.

------
topmonk
Cut down on your commute time, skip lunch, and get by on less sleep. It is
possible.

------
sp332
Chat, call, or video call with them during breaks.

